# ETA Autoquartz and an example COSC Chronometer



## Eeeb

Well, here it is. Proof the ETA Autoquartz belongs in HEQ :-!

The ETA Autoquartz was based on the HPM quartz controlled mechanical movement developed by Asulab, Swatch's research group. (I discussed this extensively in another post). It was a proof of concept movement and never went into production. Seiko later aped the design in their Spring Drive which is being produced currently.

One of the features of the HPM was replacement of a battery with a oscillating weight which drove a micro generator which charged an energy storage unit. This eliminates the need to routinely open the watch to replace batteries and has the byproduct of being environmentally friendly since most batteries are toxic waste. Seiko has adopted a similar system in their Kinetic line as did Oakley in their O-Engine Time Bombs and Festina in their Meccaquartz.

ETA produced the Autoquartz from approximately 1998 until 2006. They were highly jeweled movements to improve product life, usually consisting of 17 jewels. This is the highest jewel count in any quartz watch mass produced. (However, approximately 7 of the jewels are accounted for in the automatic movement, something missing from most quartz watches.)

All of the Autoquartz movements are controlled by a similar microprocessor which has an EEPROM which allows factory rate adjustment to improve timing accuracy. All operate with a 32768 hz quartz crystal. Almost all could be ordered with gold plating over the brass baseplates. But most were produced with nickel plating.

ETA produced the Autoquartz movement under the following numbers:

[Number], [energy store], [features], [size], [jewel count]

204.901, Pan MT516, hour-min, 8.75''', 17j

205.111, cap based , hour-min-sec-date, 11.5''', 17j

205.711, ?, hour-min-sec-date, 11.5''', 15j, (Only used by Swatch Watch)

205.911, Pan MT920, hour-min-sec-date, 11.5''', 17j

205.961, Pan MT920, hour-min-sec-date-GMT, 11.5''', 17j,

206.211, Pan MT920, 3 dial chronograph, 13.''', 53j 
(Mechanical chronograph module Dubois Depraz 2021 fitted dial side into a modified basic movement ETA 205.911. Driving of counters by coupling to a second motor.)

Early in the production cycle the cap (capacitor) based energy store proved to have a problem with longevity and was replaced by the newly available Panasonic MT920 battery. The 205.111 was then replaced by the otherwise identical 205.911.

The movement was adopted by a number of ETA customers including the following (model stated if known):

Omega Qmatic and Omega-matic
Tissot Autoquartz **
Wenger GST Field Terragraph Autoquartz
Ulysse Nardin Michelangelo *
Jean Roulet concave *
Dewitt Alta Haute Joaillerie *
Ventura SPARC V-tronic **
Mido Multifort
Swatch Watch Autoquartz **
Dugena K-Tech *
Hermes Nomade
Roberge Altair *
Bovet Autoquartz *
Cyma *
Fortis Spacematic Eco (only Autoquartz still listed as in production) **
Longines *
Invicta 9179 *
HTO Grand Voyager
Belair Autoquartz **
* = the author has not personally observed this Autoquartz based model
** = the author has this Autoquartz model

The movement is not thermocompensated. So will not meet the post 2003 COSC quartz standards. But prior to this it was COSC capable if properly calibrated and rate adjusted and today it still can meet all but the temperature variation requirement.

Which brings us to an example watch!

I obtained a COSC Certified Ventura SPARC V-tronic this month from a gentleman in London UK. He had obtained it several months earlier from a gentleman in Berlin who may have been the original owner. It has almost no wear and is almost pristine. COSC certified the movement in 1998 and the watch was sold in Berlin in 2000.

The gentleman in London said it kept excellent time and was used as the reference to calibrate all his other watches. So far it is keeping excellent time for me but I haven't owned it long enough to tell. (One of my other 205.911s is beating my thermocompensated Longines VHP Perpetual Calendar so I expect it will do well as time goes by.)

It has a huge sapphire crystal and has a nice deployment strap which may not be original. But it is marked as a Chronometer, something no other SPARC I have seen has 

Thumbnails are below. (Once my kids get my website up, I'll be able to host my own pics and you'll have access to some decent sizes. Until then, we are stuck with the Watchuseek limits...)

Enjoy!


----------



## ppaulusz

Informative post about the ETA AutoQuartz!|>


----------



## XTrooper

Good stuff! Thanks for the contribution! b-)


----------



## Bruce Reding

Excellent info! Thanks very much! :-! I'll be posting a link to this in either our references or "meritorious threads" sticky when I get a bit of time. Where did you pick up all the info? Looks like you did a good bit of research.

Also, excellent find. A nice watch with a number of things that make it horologically interesting.


----------



## Eeeb

Bruce Reding said:


> Excellent info! Thanks very much! :-! I'll be posting a link to this in either our references or "meritorious threads" sticky when I get a bit of time. Where did you pick up all the info? Looks like you did a good bit of research.
> 
> Also, excellent find. A nice watch with a number of things that make it horologically interesting.


I stumbled across this weird watch on eBay -- a Belair Autoquartz. I finally bought it and decided it was very very interesting from a technology viewpoint as well as being quite aesthetic. I got interested!

I have gathered this information over about 5 months.

I started with the Wikipedia Autoquartz entry. I found the ETA Customer Support site with the documentation and downloaded and read and compared and digested. My Google searches kept pointing me to a bunch of WISes at some place called Watchuseek and I started pouring over your past posts. And I mined eBay for all it was worth.

... I'm learning. And a lot of it is from you guys! :thanks

I would have posted before now but I wanted to do some decent pics... I think the Picasso turned out best.


----------



## Bruce Reding

Eeeb said:


> I think the Picasso turned out best.


Well I must say that I was impressed about the obvious fact that Einstein and Oppenheimer are obviously taken with it. :-d


----------



## fstshrk

One question:

I think you must have meant "Seiko Kinetic" not "Spring Drive".


----------



## Torrid

Speaking of the Oakley Time Bomb, I looked them up on ebay and new examples are going for rediculously cheap compared to the prices I remembered when they first came out. I might have to pick up one, I always wanted one.


----------



## Eeeb

fstshrk said:


> One question:
> 
> I think you must have meant "Seiko Kinetic" not "Spring Drive".


The Spring Drive (I think I got the name right) is a later day copy of the HPM, not the Autoquartz. This was covered in more detail in another post in HEQ... search for HPM and you should find it.


----------



## Eeeb

Torrid said:


> Speaking of the Oakley Time Bomb, I looked them up on ebay and new examples are going for rediculously cheap compared to the prices I remembered when they first came out. I might have to pick up one, I always wanted one.


Oakley has discontinued them so they are being dumped. I just ordered a NOS one ... it hasn't arrived yet.

Generally I've noticed the cheapest a watch gets is right after it is discontinued.

Speaking only of Autoquartz, you can pick up Fortis Eco Spaceviews right now for a very decent price... TJMaxx was selling them for $300 several weeks ago. (The Eco Spaceview is the last of the Autoquartz still being retailed by the manufacturer.)

Then the price springs back (even quartz spring back ) ...

In the long term, the value of a vintage watch seems to be very dependent on condition and the reputation of the maker... For example, my Belair Autoquartz (a relatively unknown vendor) was amazingly cheap considering the value (NOS gold case with a gold plated movement) while even beat up Omegamatics are selling for far more than I'll pay for them.


----------



## Fatpants

Great post, thanks for the info.


----------



## webvan

Wow another new movement to discover, the fun never ends ;-)

So it would qualify as HEQ even without thermo compensation ?


----------



## TimeSeeker

webvan said:


> Wow another new movement to discover, the fun never ends ;-)
> 
> So it would qualify as HEQ even without thermo compensation ?


Why not?
The Seiko 8Fs arent thermocompensated.
TC helps but is not necessarily a must (at least from quiet a few posts I've read here).


----------



## junlon

What is the power reserve of autoquartz? Is it close to 2 weeks like old Seiko kinetic or 6 months like today's Seiko kinetic?


----------



## TimeSeeker

junlon said:


> What is the power reserve of autoquartz? Is it close to 2 weeks like old Seiko kinetic or 6 months like today's Seiko kinetic?


MIne is the first generation autoquartz, and now only keeps 4-5 days charged.
Its about 8 years old (I have the Tissot).
To compare it to Seiko, its more like the kinetic direct drive.

P.S. max charge on todays generation Seiko Direct Drive is 1 month.


----------



## Eeeb

205.111 at this point in time needs to have it's capacitor replaced with the Panasonic MT920 as found in the 205.911... only the very early Autoquartz were 205.111 - it was quickly discontinued once the Panasonic became available.

Citizen and Eta use the Panasonic and get several months of use and sever years of standby charge. Don't know what the Seiko uses... but the new ones are similar (and the old ones have the same problem as the Autoquartz).

BTW, Tissot announced at Baselworld last year announced a new Autoquartz diver...


----------



## South Pender

Nice find, Eeeb and an interesting horological specimen. Your presentation raises two points for me:

1. The Seiko Spring Drive must also belong in the HEQ club.

2. You have stated as fact something that, at this point, is only one opinion (and one challenged by some pretty knowledgeable people)--that HPM preceded Spring Drive. Your statements:

(a) "Seiko later aped the design in their Spring Drive...." and

(b) "The Spring Drive (I think I got the name right) is a later day copy of the HPM..."

are _opinions_ (sort of backed, to be sure, by one source), but challenged by many others, including Wikipedia:

"Swatch's research company ASULAB has developed a conceptually similar movement called the *High Precision Mechanics* calibre. [1]. Several proof of concept prototypes based on the ETA 2824 calibre were produced in the late 1990's.

Seiko's efforts with the Spring Drive predates ASULAB's HPM, since Spring Drive watches were already on sale in 1999."

Words "in my opinion" and "in the view of some" are important qualifiers in matters like this, and in the interests of objectivity and precision in technical writing, I'd encourage their use. If we could get M4tt to chime in here, we'd get a very strong argument to the contrary re which came first, HPM or SD.

One small point: It might be worth noting that the Citizen Chronomaster A660 movement also has 17 jewels, thus sharing the property of having "the highest jewel count in any quartz watch mass produced." With the Chronomaster, though, these all appear in the quartz movement, not divided as they are in the Autoquartz between the quartz and automatic movements.


----------



## TimeSeeker

AutoQuartz is very similar to Direct Drive and NOT Spring Drive.
Spring Drive is vastly superior.


----------



## ppaulusz

South Pender said:


> ...It might be worth noting that the Citizen Chronomaster A660 movement also has 17 jewels, thus sharing the property of having "the highest jewel count in any quartz watch mass produced."...


Obviously, you did not include quartz chronographs... so you'd better re-write that claim and use disclaimers.;-)


----------



## South Pender

ppaulusz said:


> Obviously, you did not include quartz chronographs... so you'd better re-write that claim and use disclaimers.;-)


Interesting. I had assumed that Eeeb had done his homework in his statement about "the highest jewel count in any quartz watch mass produced" [being 17 jewels]. What quartz chronos have more jewels?


----------



## Eeeb

Sometimes your style is difficult to take... I shall make no further comments.


----------



## ppaulusz

South Pender said:


> Interesting. I had assumed that Eeeb had done his homework in his statement about "the highest jewel count in any quartz watch mass produced" [being 17 jewels]. What quartz chronos have more jewels?


I had assumed that you have done your homework and read the links you shared with us in post #9 here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=277694


----------



## South Pender

ppaulusz said:


> I had assumed that you have done your homework and read the links you shared with us in post #9 here:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=277694


Good point. I was simply responding to Eeeb's statement re 17 jewels without thinking about chronographs. The latter, I assume, can have more jewels because of the faster-moving chronograph function (faster-moving than the non-chronograph functions).


----------



## South Pender

Eeeb said:


> Sometimes your style is difficult to take... I shall make no further comments.


I can give some thought to softening it, but reporting that fails to present all sides of a debated issue and presents viewpoints as facts is also difficult to take. ;-) I too shall make no further comments on this.


----------



## webvan

hum...how about getting back on topic and just add to what others have written instead of calling them, it's not like you paid anything to read what they took the time to share, right ?

I'm not an HEQ "hardliner" myself, but it seemed to me that HEQ required TC or HF Quartz, I'll go reread the stickies ;-)

So anyway, it seems I need to get hold of an autoquartz, it seems they "wear out" over time though?


----------



## South Pender

webvan said:


> hum...how about getting back on topic and just add to what others have written instead of calling them....


Despite my desire to not comment further, I should note that correcting what one perceives to be incorrect, or potentially misleading, information posted on the forum _is_ "add[ing] to what others have written," and is, I believe, expected of conscientious forumers.


----------



## webvan

Apparently there is a Tissot with a 205.914 movement now with a 100 day power reserve linky !


----------



## webvan

Looks like it came under the "Powermatic" name too : https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=239142 wonder what version of the autoquartz it is, battery or capacitor.

Can someone clarify whether they will all eventually need a replacement capacitor/battery ?


----------



## TimeSeeker

webvan said:


> Can someone clarify whether they will all eventually need a replacement capacitor/battery ?


Mine definitely needs something changed.
The charge it keeps has decreased dramatically now in its 9th year.


----------



## Eeeb

webvan said:


> Looks like it came under the "Powermatic" name too : https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=239142 wonder what version of the autoquartz it is, battery or capacitor.
> 
> Can someone clarify whether they will all eventually need a replacement capacitor/battery ?


As I have elsewhere posted, I am sure the creation of a new calibre is a misprint on Tissot's part. These are almost certainly 205.911s.

No one knows how long the battery will last as I know of none that have been replaced..... My guess is they will show capacity degradation and the 100 day reserve will fall.

But I know of folks with the capacitor-based 205.111 who have only a day's reserve now and who do not care because they wear the watch every day -- to them it is a quartz with the power reserve of a mechanical automatic.

If you are satisfied with that level of performance, then I suspect you have 30-50 years before you need to replace the battery... but this is all speculation.

When the movement was introduced it was touted as being environmental friendly as it would not generate a pile to toxic waste batteries during it's lifetime. One thing is certain, it has met that goal. My collection generates about 25-35 dead batteries per year. But none are from my 25 or so Autoquartz.


----------



## webvan

As usual, thanks for sharing all these details.

There only seem to be a few Powermatic models, odd.


----------



## rex

*Nice stuff Eeeb...Thanks for sharing...Not sure if you were aware>>*

but the Citizen A660H is equipped with 17 jewels as well.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Nice stuff Eeeb...Thanks for sharing...Not sure if you were aware>>*



rex said:


> but the Citizen A660H is equipped with 17 jewels as well.


The quote of almost two years ago was "...17 jewels.  This is the highest jewel count in any quartz watch mass produced."

17=17

However, note the ETA 206.211 = 53 jewels. ;-) AFAIK this is the highest jewel count of any quartz watch... but it is hard to claim it was mass produced.


----------



## Time

I think the chrono in the tags with split second hand has 27 jewels


----------



## petew

The Seiko 9T82 quartz movement has 38 jewels.


----------



## Eeeb

petew said:


> The Seiko 9T82 quartz movement has 38 jewels.


Still less than the ETA 206.211 at 53 functional jewels...


----------



## petew

*Well if you're going to count that one....*

I guess you could also count the 7R06 movement used in the Seiko Sonnerie, which has 88 jewels!!!!


----------



## Catalin

Eeeb said:


> Still less than the ETA 206.211 at 53 functional jewels...


The notion of "*functional jewels*" is a rather normal quartz is highly debatable - you can probably count one pair of jewels on each standard stepper as functional but since the power flows in a quartz in the reverse way than a mechanical everything else has basically no impact for the first 1000 years of active life ;-)

In a kinetic/autoquartz the ball-bearings might also be a point of serious aging after 20-50 years - but as far as I know no design has jewels on that specific point.

The only notable exception might be (complicated) springdrive - which is basically 99.99% a complicated auto with an unusual escapement but with the normal flow of power of a mechanical watch with all the problems coming from that (but with much better timing stability over time until the very last moment before catastrophic failure).


----------



## TimeSeeker

Catalin said:


> In a kinetic/autoquartz the ball-bearings might also be a point of serious aging after 20-50 years - but as far as I know no design has jewels on that specific point.


My AutoQuartz has 17 jewels :think:



> The only notable exception might be (complicated) springdrive - which is basically 99.99% a complicated auto with an unusual escapement but with the normal flow of power of a mechanical watch with all the problems coming from that (but with much better timing stability over time until the very last moment before catastrophic failure).


That is a highly debatable point. The Spring Drive is an Auto/Quartz hybrid, and I most definitely would not call it a 99.9% complicated auto, but maybe a 70% quartz watch...


----------



## Catalin

TimeSeeker said:


> My AutoQuartz has 17 jewels :think:


Of course it does, but it (most likely) also has actual ball bearings...



TimeSeeker said:


> That is a highly debatable point. The Spring Drive is an Auto/Quartz hybrid, and I most definitely would not call it a 99.9% complicated auto, but maybe a 70% quartz watch...


From the 'power flow' and 'actual aging in use' (which were the specific points we were talking in relation to the number of jewels) there is not much to debate - the huge difference (which basically creates separate classes) is not related to the use of quartz but instead to the use of a mainspring with a huge permanent tension, and from this point of view the Springdrive is in the same class as all mechanical watches - meaning that jewels really have a clearly measurable function. It also means that a Springdrive will need a level of service close to all high-end automatic watches (of course assuming that you want it to work without replacing parts for 50-100 years or more).


----------



## inner_romeo

Hi all,,
Does the MT920 come with a special tab soldered to it, that is specific to each movement type? 

In other words: If I had a 205.911 movement, and wanted to buy another MT920 as a spare, would I have to buy an MT920 especially designed for the 205.911, or will any MT920 fit that movement?


----------



## Eeeb

inner_romeo said:


> Hi all,,
> Does the MT920 come with a special tab soldered to it, that is specific to each movement type?
> 
> In other words: If I had a 205.911 movement, and wanted to buy another MT920 as a spare, would I have to buy an MT920 especially designed for the 205.911, or will any MT920 fit that movement?


The MT920 is just a round battery and comes from Panasonic with no tabs. The Eta movements that use it need no additional tabs to the best of my knowledge.

This is not true of Citizen's use of the battery however... they need tabs added by someone. Note sometimes these 'tabbed' MT920s are the only ones readily available.


----------



## webvan

Thought I'd post here to find out if the Hermès Autoquartz chrono you mentioned in another thread came in and how you're liking it ;-) Does it have steppers for the chrono hands or is it a mechanical module fitted on top of the Autoquartz like the ESA 1255 for instance?


----------



## Eeeb

webvan said:


> Thought I'd post here to find out if the Hermès Autoquartz chrono you mentioned in another thread came in and how you're liking it ;-) Does it have steppers for the chrono hands or is it a mechanical module fitted on top of the Autoquartz like the ESA 1255 for instance?


Ah, no home photos yet but it is in the house! My first impressions are a wonderful level of finish to the case and dial, which is what I would expect for a watch in this price range from a fashion house. The chrono is an addon DD module which works quite smoothly.

The battery came in fully discharged so it is living on a winder for now.

I now have example watches for every movement ETA made in the Autoquartz line. This is one of the rarest.


----------



## webvan

Thanks for the update, looking forward to pictures.

Sorry, I now see you had mentioned the chrono module above as being a Dubois Depraz 2021, so that sounds like it should work exactly like a mechanical chonograph, just as hard to service too ;-)

Is the capacitor "shot" or do you think it can be brought back to life? If not can it just be replaced?

Any other Autoquartz chronos you know of?


----------



## Eeeb

webvan said:


> Thanks for the update, looking forward to pictures.
> 
> Sorry, I now see you had mentioned the chrono module above as being a Dubois Depraz 2021, so that sounds like it should work exactly like a mechanical chonograph, just as hard to service too ;-)
> 
> Is the capacitor "shot" or do you think it can be brought back to life? If not can it just be replaced?
> 
> Any other Autoquartz chronos you know of?


I was surprised to find you can swap the chrono movements... and the DD module can be cheaper than the service of the module 

The worst these battery/capacitors get is a power reserve that approaches that of a mechanical watch. But I'll have to spend some time on it to see if I need to replace it. I laid in a spare battery when I was making a battery order to Star...

Hermes is the only house that ever did a chrono AFAIKT. A few float by in the 'Bay occasionally and one appeared in a Christies catalog. The example I netted has been well calibrated. But I need a bracelet link :-( ....


----------



## webvan

Ah calibration, sweet music to my ears, a good old trimmer, eh ? Is changing the capacitor as easy as changing a battery?

Interesting that only Hermes made a chrono Autoquartz, will need to keep an eye open for one...


----------



## Eeeb

There is no trimmer. The EEPROM is rewritten by a high-end Witschi. I suspect the accuracy of this example at room temperature is a combination of luck and initial calibration. The watch has to have had almost a decade of crystal aging.


----------



## webvan

Ah that's a bit if a downer...that and the fact you may need to replace the capacitor. Sorry if I'm being a bit thick but any Autoquartz where you replace the capacitor will get its 100 day PR back? Let's see how readily available the MT930s are and how long they need to be "charged" to reach that PR.


----------



## Eeeb

webvan said:


> Ah that's a bit if a downer...that and the fact you may need to replace the capacitor. Sorry if I'm being a bit thick but any Autoquartz where you replace the capacitor will get its 100 day PR back? Let's see how readily available the MT930s are and how long they need to be "charged" to reach that PR.


Only the very first model of the Autoquartz (205.111) had a capacitor. The rest had a rechargeable battery (Panasonic MT920s I thought). I find it takes about 2 to 3 months on a high tpd winder to get the initial charge up to full from empty. Then they will last about six months.

The battery life is rated as a limit on discharge/recharge cycles. The solution to long life is to keep the battery charged (or uncharged... less attractive to me).


----------



## webvan

Thanks, I was looking into getting an Omegamatic and I've found that the original 5 day 1400/1400A movement had been replaced by the 100 day 1400B movement. Apparently you can't just drop in an MT920 as some electronic parts were changed too. Besides it seems the rechargeable battery is not exactly easily accessible and it would probably be best done by a watchmaker...


----------



## Eeeb

webvan said:


> Thanks, I was looking into getting an Omegamatic and I've found that the original 5 day 1400/1400A movement had been replaced by the 100 day 1400B movement. Apparently you can't just drop in an MT920 as some electronic parts were changed too. Besides it seems the rechargeable battery is not exactly easily accessible and it would probably be best done by a watchmaker...


I took my Omegamatic in for a battery replacement. It was a 205.111 with the capacitor. There are only two differences between the battery based 205.911 and the 205.111, the capacitor/battery and the electronic module. Charging rates appear to be regulated based on the nature of the electron store. Programming is changed by changing the module. The capacitor/battery have the same physical dimensions and will directly swap.

You need to take off the rotor to get to the electron store. And you need parts access. I like to have my watchmaker do it so I can make him listen to me extolling the virtues of quartz LOL


----------



## webvan

Thanks, first hand experience is always useful ;-) Nice to have a watchmaker who has access to parts, the only guy I know who works on Quartz doesn't so you need to get them yourself...or I guess send it in to Omega but that's going to be financially painful..

I think I've spotted a 1400B (or a modified 1400A as the guy says it runs for weeks) but the prices are a bit "silly" these days, I think I'd rather put that money towards an Omega 1511 or 1516 or maybe an Hermes Nomade Chrono, these do look pretty special ;-)


----------



## Defiant4Ever

Eeeb said:


> I find it takes about 2 to 3 months on a high tpd winder to get the initial charge up to full from empty. Then they will last about six months.


Wow! That long.

Useful info -thanks.


----------



## stratct

Cool movement


----------



## User_Refined

Thanks Eeeb,

So well researched and focused, an inspiring post in an area where you have fast become a world authority. 

I imagine since 2007 you must have filled in most the blanks.

Love the shots too, even your first pictures are strong - and now you have over 13,000 posts.


----------



## webvan

Finally picked up an Autoquartz (ETA 205.911) version and noticed some odd timing variations. I came with a low battery (4 second EOL skipping) so I wound it about 50 times and let it sit on my desk for 3 days where it proceeded to lose a rather significant 1 s/d, much to my annoyance! I've now worn it for 3 days during the daytime and it's spot on (+8spy)

The next step is to lay it down for 3 days again, but I was wondering if you'd seen significant timing variations with a low battery on Autoquartz movements?


----------



## Eeeb

webvan said:


> Finally picked up an Autoquartz (ETA 205.911) version and noticed some odd timing variations. I came with a low battery (4 second EOL skipping) so I wound it about 50 times and let it sit on my desk for 3 days where it proceeded to lose a rather significant 1 s/d, much to my annoyance! I've now worn it for 3 days during the daytime and it's spot on (+8spy)
> 
> The next step is to lay it down for 3 days again, but I was wondering if you'd seen significant timing variations with a low battery on Autoquartz movements?


Batteries do not charge rapidly on all kinetics. Seiko makes a special magnetic rapid charger to address this problem. It takes over a month on a winder to reach full charge from a dead battery. All 50 turns would do is give the watch a sugar high 

I wouldn't time it until the battery is known to be well charged. Quartz don't do well without enough electrons. In other words, patience...


----------



## webvan

Thanks for the info,now I remember my Aerospace speeding up with its weak battery...

I was going to start looking for someone with a Witschi to reprogram that movement. I'll probably put it on my winder to help with the charging.


----------



## Eeeb

webvan said:


> Thanks for the info,now I remember my Aerospace speeding up with its weak battery...
> 
> I was going to start looking for someone with a Witschi to reprogram that movement. I'll probably put it on my winder to help with the charging.


Do Please Do post who will do the reprogramming. I've contacted one Swatch service center who had one but they had no idea what I was talking about. I suspect the people who actually do this are confined to Switzerland. (My watchmaker won't do it as he won't take the time to learn how. I even had to show him how to properly time quartz with his Witschi -- like many, he hates quartz.)


----------



## Eeeb

webvan said:


> Thanks for the info,now I remember my Aerospace speeding up with its weak battery...
> 
> I was going to start looking for someone with a Witschi to reprogram that movement. I'll probably put it on my winder to help with the charging.


If you are getting 8spy already, don't expect much improvement. The inhibition period is 120 seconds so this may already be as good as you can get.


----------



## Eeeb

webvan said:


> Finally picked up an Autoquartz (ETA 205.911) version ...


HAQ is a unique forum on WUS. I forgot to ask which encasement did you get? Any pics? (Other forums would not have concentrated on the insides like we did LOL)


----------



## chris01

Eeeb said:


> HAQ is a unique forum on WUS. I forgot to ask which encasement did you get? Any pics? (Other forums would not have concentrated on the insides like we did LOL)


Don't forget the mandatory wrist shots, plus an interminable debate about straps.


----------

